# So Far, So Good, mother-in-law due tomorrow?



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## escorial (Sep 25, 2014)

I always called my MIL..The Exorcist..after she left there wasn't a spirit left in the house.vodka,gin..the lot....just a bit of fun lad.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 25, 2014)

No mother-in-law yet!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 2, 2014)

only two more days...Aaarrghhh!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 7, 2014)

BYE BYe...Miss you...miss you more tomorrow!


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry! Haha. I was going to look for a funny video but when I searched on YouTube I mostly found kinky videos about sexual relations with mother in laws. Is the mother in law hot? :love-struck::love-struck:


----------



## Ethan (Oct 22, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Sorry! Haha. I was going to look for a funny video but when I searched on YouTube I mostly found kinky videos about sexual relations with mother in laws. Is the mother in law hot? :love-struck::love-struck:



:hell_pawn:Considering where she hails from you'd think so ....But alas No!


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 22, 2014)

I had two mothers-in-law, and both liked me - what are the odds of that?


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 22, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> I had two mothers-in-law, and both liked me - what are the odds of that?



Well one of her daughters did not it seems. :rofl: Bad humoured joke?


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha  My first wife left me and our son and ran off with someone who was better in bed (so she said) - her mother still liked me (and downright ashamed of her own daughter) and fought for my custody of our son (who did not invite his mother to his wedding).  Second wife, we lived with her mother and dad.  Her mother liked me also.  Why?  I was a lot better than her daughter's first husband, who was an a$$ deluxe.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 21, 2014)

Any electricians out there, I need my new door chimes fitted before Christmas ?


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2014)

your so 1970's Ethan....


----------



## Awanita (Nov 28, 2014)

Mixed feelings..............When you find out your new Ram Charger just went over a cliff and burst into flames and the mother in law was in it. [-X Bad bad bad.


----------

